# Gibson Les Paul Menace - $1350 - Ottawa



## 2manyGuitars

I dunno...
I kinda don’t not like it.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## keto

I would totally. Anyone who wants to grab it, I’m good for shipping


----------



## 2manyGuitars

keto said:


> I would totally. Anyone who wants to grab it, I’m good for shipping


PM sent.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Looking back, I should have snapped up the matching SG Menace that was up for $800 a few days ago.
Where else are you going to get a guitar with brass knuckle inlays?









Gibson SG Menace - $800 w/hsc - Montreal


One you don’t see often. Seems like a decent price with the Gibson case. And considering it’s Montreal, I’m surprised it’s not $1800. https://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitare/ville-de-montreal/gibson-sg-menace/1559224196




www.guitarscanada.com


----------



## jfk911

I saw this yesterday but thought the exact same thing. Also did not look to see how aggressive the pricing was.


----------



## Budda

Gimme a voodoo LP!


----------



## alphasports

2manyGuitars said:


> I dunno...
> I kinda don’t not like it.


Ya me too I sort of don't detest it too much either!


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Budda said:


> Gimme a voodoo LP!


Fuck yeahhh...


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Ad is gone...




Wanna guess why?


----------



## keto

Am I allowed to cringe a little while I celebrate? 

No, wait, celebrating too much is what got me here in the first place 

Happy birthday NGD to me


----------



## sulphur

keto said:


> Am I allowed to cringe a little while I celebrate?
> 
> No, wait, celebrating too much is what got me here in the first place
> 
> Happy birthday NGD to me


Did you snag it? Happy Bday, btw.


----------



## keto

Yeah, 2many was out bright and early checking it out for me, curse him


----------



## 2manyGuitars

If you want to advertise it here and just put “pick up or ship from Ottawa”...


----------



## keto

2manyGuitars said:


> If you want to advertise it here and just put “pick up or ship from Ottawa”...


Haha no it’s all good. You did a good thing, thank you.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Posted this thread around midnight last night. Saw the reply from @keto shortly after, PM’d him right away and got the go-ahead.

Messaged the seller but didn’t hold out much hope because the ad had 122 views in under 4 hours. Surprise! He replied immediately. Wound up messaging back and forth until about 1:30 am making arrangements.

Went and checked it out at 9:30 this morning. Dude had around 30 replies including a bunch from out of town, asking to ship. Bought it, brought it home, cleaned it up.

Turns out the box I had was a couple inches too small. The only L&M with a Les Paul box was across town so off I went. That’s okay, I had to get bubble wrap anyway...










Finally got it boxed up, settled up with Keto (don’t worry, he rewarded me for my efforts), and dropped it off at the post office about an hour ago.

Couldn’t resist taking some photos for the few hours I “owned” it.



















Gotta love the tattoo Gibson logo and “fist” inlay









The frets are brass/gold coloured









Besides the “scoops” on the top, it has them going around the sides as well


















BTW, it felt _really_ light. Weighed in at 7lbs3oz.


----------



## Diablo

Awesome way to do a solid, @2manyGuitars!
"BTW, it felt _really_ light. Weighed in at 7lbs3oz. "
now that is interesting.

This guitar is so unique.
I dont know if its so macho in an ironic way, or what...but it reminds me of the Chuck Norris memes crossed with Ed Hardy with a Stan Lee/Wolverine treatment. Yet it works!
I would never stop playing at the 5th fret.
Enjoy it in good health!


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Diablo said:


> Awesome way to do a solid, @2manyGuitars!
> "BTW, it felt _really_ light. Weighed in at 7lbs3oz. "
> now that is interesting.
> 
> This guitar is so unique.
> I dont know if its so macho in an ironic way, or what...but it reminds me of the Chuck Norris memes crossed with Ed Hardy with a Stan Lee/Wolverine treatment. Yet it works!
> I would never stop playing at the 5th fret.
> Enjoy it in good health!


What you call _doing a solid_, some might call _enabling_.

To be honest, it’s actually a much cooler guitar in person. Not so much “bad ass” but more of a minimalist thing. Other than the logo and inlay (which aren’t that noticeable from a distance), it’s just a bare bones, black guitar with no frills. And I really like the look of the details around the edge. Again, it looked quite different in person.

It played great and I never realized how much different it felt to hold a lightweight Les Paul. I’m kinda glad Keto bought it because I might have been tempted to keep it.


----------



## BlueRocker

Why not make it a set

Gibson SG Menace 2006 | Guitares | Laurentides | Kijiji


----------



## Budda

Happy birthday @keto !

I didnt realize they used different fretwire on these ones. A forum pal in Seattle does guitar work and refretted one of his ibby's with gold EVO.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Like I said, it was a pretty cool guitar that I’m going to have to keep an eye out for from now on.

“Next-morning-hangover” remorse aside, I think @keto is going to enjoy it once he gets it into his grubby mitts.


----------



## keto

OK, so:
@2manyGuitars is a super solid assist. Way over the top good packing job. Everything as discussed and agreed. 3 thumbs up.









Guitar is as described, light - guessing about 8lb - and plays nice. I’ll plug it in on the weekend, if my Kijiji listing doesn’t move lol. J/K, I’ll function check it but don’t expect any surprises.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Glad to see it arrived okay. Since the strings have been loose for 6 days, it might take the neck a day or two to settle back in.

And I weighed it on my digital scale. 7lbs. 2.9ozs.


----------

